# Eclipse- Programm auf Console nicht sichtbar



## Zwenn (28. Okt 2016)

Hallo,
nach dem Update von Ubuntu 14.04 auf 16.04 werden meine Programme bei Eclipse nicht mehr auf der Console angezeigt. Bei manueller Ausführung im Terminal funktioniert es aber. Die Console bei Eclipse zeigt einfach gar nichts an, auch keine Fehlermeldung o.ä.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Danke!


----------



## neoexpert (29. Okt 2016)

Welche Eclipse Version hast du installiert? Besser immer die neueste Version heruntergeladen entpacken und dann per ./eclipse starten


----------



## Zwenn (30. Okt 2016)

Hallo,
und Danke für die Antwort. Ich stelle in diesem Moment fest, dass es scheinbar ein grundsätzliches Problem mit Eclipse gibt. Wenn ich versuche, über die Menüleiste etwas zu öffnen, erscheint einfch nichts. Weder ein Help/About Eclipse für die Version, noch ein File/New/Java Project    oder ähnliches bewirken irgendetwas auf dem Bildschirm.
Es ist also wohl besser, Eclipse nochmal neu zu intsallieren. Muss ich dafür vorher die jetzige Version deinstallieren? Und wenn ja, wie mache ich das am besten? Bin immer noch Linux-Anfänger, sorry.


----------



## dennisbauer (31. Okt 2016)

Es gab ein generelles Problem unter Ubuntu mit der Darstellung von Eclipse. Da wirst du auch mit einer Neuinstallation nicht weit kommen.  Lese dir folgenden Beitrag mal durch, da wird das Problem rund um GTK beschrieben, dass die korrekte Darstellung von Eclipse übernimmt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761604/eclipse-not-working-in-16-04


----------

